# High School Girl Fashions Popular in the 60s



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2015)

Check out some of these pics.  http://www.boredpanda.com/1969-hippie-high-school-fashion-photography/


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 26, 2015)

How funny! The last pic-students at Woodside High School 1969 My two oldest girls (and my son in law) graduated from Woodside High School (same one!) We lived in the town of Woodside  (go figure)


----------



## Cookie (Jan 26, 2015)

1969 high school kids (or are some of them models, it looks somewhat staged) dressed different in California compared to mid-60s west coast where I went to school, we weren't allowed to wear pants to school, and shorts would be a huge no-no.


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2015)

I graduated from high school in 1965 in Indiana, which is about as far from California as you can get without being on the moon.  Our principal would have called the cops if any of us had shown up in those outfits.  We couldn't even wear spaghetti strap dresses or wrap-around skirts.  Pants or shorts to school?  Never.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 26, 2015)

There was a huge difference in what attire was allowed in school just between 1968 and 1969. I graduated in 1968. We were only allowed to wear dresses or skirts to school. But oh,were those skirts getting short! I think that`s when they gave up. In 1969,the girls were allowed to wear pants. I was mad,lol. I had always wished we could wear pants and I missed it by a year. But we had already started wearing the beaded vests,the headbands,all the hippie garb. The girls in many of these pics do look like they could be models but if you know these high schools-namely Beverly Hills High and Woodside High,these schools were in very affluent areas. These girls had money-or at least their parents did. They could afford to dress like models.


----------



## zemed (Jan 4, 2016)

I am looking for the names of people in the pictures, for most it is indicated but I can not find out who is this girl, can you help/tell me?  Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I love this period (60-70), this is the most wonderful in my opinion)


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 4, 2016)

Heeheehee there is a picture of my brother somewhere that I could blackmail him with...Waaaay before he became an arch-conservative...didn't Abbie Hoffman go that route too?...he was a hippie. Haven't seen the pic for awhile but I do remember a fringed vest, love beads, fringed boots, fringed hat...dang you had to be careful your fringe didn't light up as you were burning your draft card. But he was toadly groovy...now he'll deny everything.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 4, 2016)

Some of these girls look like fashion victims but I like the cute mini dresses and colored stockings.  That's the way it goes in high school -- the good, the bad and the just plain ugly, but it looks like fun.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 4, 2016)

I graduated high school in 1963. Skirts only -- even on the coldest days.  AND, skirts had to touch the floor when you were in a kneeling position, or you got sent home to change.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 4, 2016)

These students look quite mild compared to some fashions I saw in the '70's and '80's ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 5, 2016)

I graduated high school in 1963. Skirts only -- even on the coldest days.  AND, skirts had to touch the floor when you were in a kneeling position, or you got sent home to change. 

Yep fashion changed dramatically in the 70's. I remember the style everyone wore in high school. Sassoon jeans that you had to zip laying down and Candies heels. They were basically people sized Barbie shoes. There were so many ankle injuries on the steps the school finally banned them until the end of the term.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> 1969 high school kids (or are some of them models, it looks somewhat staged) dressed different in California compared to mid-60s west coast where I went to school, we weren't allowed to wear pants to school, and shorts would be a huge no-no.



I attended Chatsworth High school in '67-68 and at that time mini skirts were allowed to be 8 inches above the knee, but long pants were only allowed(for girls) if the temperatures were 32° F. or below.    ??


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 8, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> There was a huge difference in what attire was allowed in school just between 1968 and 1969. I graduated in 1968. We were only allowed to wear dresses or skirts to school. But oh,were those skirts getting short! I think that`s when they gave up. In 1969,the girls were allowed to wear pants. I was mad,lol. I had always wished we could wear pants and I missed it by a year. But we had already started wearing the beaded vests,the headbands,all the hippie garb. The girls in many of these pics do look like they could be models but if you know these high schools-namely Beverly Hills High and Woodside High,these schools were in very affluent areas. These girls had money-or at least their parents did. They could afford to dress like models.



Sounds like your state was more progressive than mine-  girls had to wear dresses or skirts and blouses til I was partway through the 8th grade.  I think that was when the federal government did away with dress codes.


----------

